# Sam



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my completed Sam prop. I may add some animation to his head later.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job, I like the realistic pose. Animation would make it even better...maybe something in the bag...


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've never seen the movie...but he's creepy. Looks great.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Great job Chris - love how it turned out. In the interest of relieving any confusion, the hands are actually cast in Platsil gel-10 silicone rubber.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is sooo cool. Every detail, the patches, the sucker, the button eyes, are there. I made one from a big doll. I used a real sucker, and it was too heavy for the doll to hold up. I'll try your idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool Chris, its like the movie is coming to life!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool, Baker. Great job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. I agree that something in the bag might be a good idea. Perhaps an off set battery operated motor so it looks like something wiggling in there (like a rat). This would make a good figure to go with an Elmer (ghost toter).


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool i just watched the movie last night I think next year I wanna do sam without the hood that pumpkin face was soooooooo awsome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That's the SHIZNITZ! Very awesome, spectacular even. 
I am sure you will inspire many more to create one for themselves.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job ... looks good!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I love him! He turned out GREAT! I totally dig the suggestion about making something move in the bag...that would really add to the creep factor. Nice work!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

remember that little shakey ball thing? it was used for the zombie in the dirt type prop a while back?that would look great in the bag. Overall this is amazing


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME job!! Really looks great. Perfect pose - very natural. Now I'm really stoked to finish mine.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You did an amazing job of capturing Sam! All the details you did are fantastic, I love the hands and the sucker, that just adds so much to him. I also love the intro Trick r Treat music in the video...geez wonder which movie I'll watch tonight


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I appreciate the comments. Denhaunt was a big help to making this happen. I'm thinking about throwing a live cat in the bag.... would that be bad?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Draik41895 said:


> remember that little shakey ball thing? it was used for the zombie in the dirt type prop a while back?that would look great in the bag. Overall this is will


 bumble ball i think the pet stores has them or Evil bay-- great job


----------



## Dead Center (Sep 7, 2009)

That is really creepy, awesome job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Like him.....


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

That's a great job you did on Sam. Looks to be the right size from the movie. Great work on the face saw the close up on the general prop thread. You have a heavy MA accent you almost seem normal!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job, Chris. His shape is fantastic, very lifelike. Something moving in the bag would be cool, or a quick head movement.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You did an awesome job Chris!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really great job man. Any I also think something trying to get out of the bag would be a great idea.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You have inspired me so I went and bought burlap and material to make the sucker from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Denahunt mentioned using a Christmas Reindear motor to move the head. I would like to make the head move slowly from left to right. Any other suggestions to achieve the effect?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

If you want to make Sam's head turn, you are going to have to wear something more sexy. Something in red I would suggest. LOL

I used the motor that DC had suggested and then I just used a larger PVC pipe for the body and then the head was connected to a smaller pvc pipe. Which fit inside the larger one to allow it to move. Then connected the motor to the smaller pvc pipe. But that might be more work for you since you already have it done. Just a suggestion.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

HauntCast said:


> Denahunt mentioned using a Christmas Reindear motor to move the head. I would like to make the head move slowly from left to right. Any other suggestions to achieve the effect?


Hey, that's what I was working on now. Great minds think alike. Love the sloped shoulders. Really makes it realistic.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Chris that is damn near perfect. In fact so perfect I suspect there's a real kid under there. What you did with bending the PVC to slope the arms does SOOOO much for this prop I just have no words. You have any naked pictures of Sam before you dressed him up, I'd love to see how the PVC looked before you started padding it. Fantastic work man! Like I said on FB, ya GOTTA bring him to a MnT!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

pyro said:


> bumble ball i think the pet stores has them or Evil bay-- great job


A weasel ball might work better they roll around with a furry crtter attached to it. I am ashamed to admit that I do not know the character or the movie can someone enlighten me?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hpropman, it's a movie called Trick-r-Treat that came out not too long ago (2009) and I think went straight to video...or if it was a theatre release, it wasn't anywhere around where I live anyway. I thought it was pretty fun.  And the character is a little trick-r-treater named Sam. The fun thing about the movie was that things are often not as they appear...mwahahaahaa!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I decided to rent the movie because I think your prop Sam turned out really good. I've wanted to see this movie, but it was suppose to be released last year I think and I forgot about it until now. Anyway looking forward to seeing the movie so I can see how close you came to the actual character.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

MorbidMariah said:


> Hpropman, it's a movie called Trick-r-Treat that came out not too long ago (2009) and I think went straight to video...or if it was a theatre release, it wasn't anywhere around where I live anyway. I thought it was pretty fun.  And the character is a little trick-r-treater named Sam. The fun thing about the movie was that things are often not as they appear...mwahahaahaa!!!


Thank you I just added it to my netflix list!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sam is awesome. He's got that cute bordering psychotic look about him.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay I couldnt figure out who the hell sam was when you were offering the red jammies for sale. NOW that ive seen this OMG, that thing is SUPER creepy. HATED IT!! Great job on it cuz that thing might give me nightmares.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

He is a great static prop. It will make people wonder if there is a person inside.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll post some more vids next week. I've been slammed with the redesign of the Hauntcast site, but it will be up by the next show.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work.. My wife would make me dis-assemble it and lock it out in the shed!!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Very creepy I was waiting for it to move. Thought someone was wearing the costume.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very creepy...the more I think about him, the more I want one for my yard too!


----------



## schnibblehausen (Feb 4, 2008)

Outstanding! I loved the movie, and the character- but that prop would still scare the living daylights out of me! Great job!


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Great job!! He really is a creepy little guy.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

When I saw this prop I thought it looked great but I didn't really get it, BUT
I finally got to see trick r' treat last night and I was very entertained. Now I know what all the Hub Bub is about this little guy and I think a Sam prop most definitely fall into the MUST HAVE category. I also get to add an educated "THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!"


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Pretty cool. Looks like a TOTer. That could fool someone.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*The making of Sam*

Here is the behind the scenes/ how-to of Sam:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Awesome! Great job. Your kids fighting in the background are hilarious too.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Chris - they say the camera adds 10lbs (after seeing this I think it's more like 20). Great job on the how-to (imagine my surprise when I accidentally came across this today). It was as much fun to watch as it was to make.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Even though it doesn't move, there's just an inherent creepiness to the whole thing. I can picture myself freaking out if I were to come upon something like this in a semi-darkened corner of an abandoned house or near some bushes. The way it just stares back at you is totally eerie! Definite Like. What am I saying Definite Love!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome, awesome, awesome!

nothing says family like to brothers fighting each other!


----------

